# Local supplies



## fishnaddict (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey guy's,
I live in Mooresville, N.C. thats about 30 min. north of Charlotte and want to know if any of you know of any place even close that sells rod building supplies?
I generally order all my stuff online or thru catologes but I would really like to hand pick a few things (see them in person). I am willing to drive a ways if'n I have to. 
Thanks,
Rob


----------

